# DISHPRO + MERGER = PROBLEMS???



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If the dishpro lnbf's has to compatible with the receivers such as dishpro receivers or the adapter then would Dish have to provide some extra adapter or swap out the receiver if they would use this standard on the new receivers that they would switch over from? 
Would the current DirecTv receivers be able to have the adapter attached just like the legacy receivers have to have with the dishpro lnbf or just have to have the whole receiver swapped?

Would Dish even use this standard with the receivers provided during the merger?

Are all ground blocks, boot connectors, wire, and all other components for the most part that are in the field that were purchased through the distributors adaptable for these new dishpro lnbf's? If not then all would have to be replaced when a problem would be detected and who is going to pay to have that fixed when the customer was promised a FREE upgrade when the new company is formed then there is extra labor and the cost of material required to get it complete?

What other problems could result from this


----------

